# Other Makes : GEM e4 2005 GEM e4 4 door Electric Car



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $200.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Saturday Sep-29-2007 17:35:24 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $7,000.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

